# Changing email address



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

If you have changed your email address since registering with UK-M (or if you entered it incorrectly in the first place) could you please update it or let me know what the correct one is so that I can update your account.

Whenever a person's registered email address is incorrect I get an email notifcation that a message has bounced and unfortunately I get a lot of these. Every morning I open my inbox to find about 50 emails notifying me of bounced notifications. It would be nice if I could reduce that amount.

It wasn't such an issue until the new tagging, quote and mention features came in yesterday. I got up this morning to find pages of notifcations! :crying:

It would really make my life easier guys 

Thanks


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

You can also update your email address yourself.

1. Click *Settings *in the upper-right of the screen

2. Choose *Edit Email & Password* from the left menu


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> You can also update your email address yourself.
> 
> 1. Click *Settings *in the upper-right of the screen
> 
> 2. Choose *Edit Email & Password* from the left menu


Ah, that's better...saves me the job!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just bumping this to prompt people to consider if their email address is incorrect.

We plan to send a newsletter out shortly, with promotional offers and info etc so if your email address is incorrect it not only means that I get lots of annoying emails, but you'll miss out on these newsletters.

Thanks


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BUMP!

Still getting tonnes of 'bounce' emails.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Bumping!

I made sure mine was correct and changed my password aswell


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Bumping!
> 
> I made sure mine was correct and changed my password aswell


They wouldnt manage without you mate, Good mod qualities comming through


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeh man

Bump


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

scoobs for mod


----------

